# Best Cold Air Intakes?



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

I have been reading a lot about different cold air intakes for my 04 Maxima. I have read that the AEM is the best and second is the Injen? But, I see that Nismo has them for the Maxima and so does Stillen and JWT. Besides reading on the forum that Nismo has given good results, has anyone else used any of the above air intakes? I heard the Injen and AEM is easy to install. Also, any problems with the computer on the Maxima after installing a cold air intake or worried it might screw up your warranty?

Thanks!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I doubt any of them are really that different.

Yes, they will void your powertrain warranty, although under the Magnuson-Moss Act, the dealer or Nissan North American is under the burden of proving that it voided your warranty. Of course, in reality, they have $millions and can wait it out while lawyer fees run you bankrupt in court...


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

brianw said:


> I doubt any of them are really that different.
> 
> Yes, they will void your powertrain warranty, although under the Magnuson-Moss Act, the dealer or Nissan North American is under the burden of proving that it voided your warranty. Of course, in reality, they have $millions and can wait it out while lawyer fees run you bankrupt in court...



Now I have to decide if I really want to put one on or not. That is one thing nice about the being in the military, I can go to the JAG office and file a complaint for about $55 bucks if it came to suing. Majority of the time these car makers don't want to show up for small claims court and rather just pay. This car is just the Mom mobile and I wanted some more power. I am waiting for the new Mustang Shelby to come out if I can talk the old man into getting it. We have a 87 Mustang GT already that is his baby.


----------



## savagecat (Jun 29, 2004)

Luvmy04Maxie said:


> I have been reading a lot about different cold air intakes for my 04 Maxima. I have read that the AEM is the best and second is the Injen? But, I see that Nismo has them for the Maxima and so does Stillen and JWT. Besides reading on the forum that Nismo has given good results, has anyone else used any of the above air intakes? I heard the Injen and AEM is easy to install. Also, any problems with the computer on the Maxima after installing a cold air intake or worried it might screw up your warranty?
> 
> Thanks!


You may want to contact your dealership for warranty information, or even Nissan Corporate before relying on an internet lawyer.


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

savagecat said:


> You may want to contact your dealership for warranty information, or even Nissan Corporate before relying on an internet lawyer.


Internet lawyer? If your refering to what I said about seeing a JAG they are lawyers for the military. Every military base has lawyers for military personnel. Also, I have read more into about installing aftermarket parts on your vehicle. If the dealership can PROVE the aftermarket part messed up your engine than your warranty is void. But, they have to prove it. The Magnusson-Moss Warranty - Federal Trade Commission Improvement Act of 1975 protects you. Here is the website: http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/warranty.htm#Magnuson-Moss
I also talked to the guy at our Advance Auto Store who put aftermarket parts on his Ford Probe. He said he loves his cold air intake and has not have any problems with it. 
I forgot that in 2000 we put a BANKS power system on our F-250 Super Duty diesel truck and the clutch went out. This crappy Ford dealership in Virginia try to say our Banks did it. We took it to another dealership and they said that the clutch, pressure plate etc was defective and that what was causing our clutch to go. We had a aftermarket clutch and pressure plate installed and have had no more problems.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Luvmy04Maxie said:


> I have been reading a lot about different cold air intakes for my 04 Maxima. I have read that the AEM is the best and second is the Injen? But, I see that Nismo has them for the Maxima and so does Stillen and JWT. Besides reading on the forum that Nismo has given good results, has anyone else used any of the above air intakes? I heard the Injen and AEM is easy to install. Also, any problems with the computer on the Maxima after installing a cold air intake or worried it might screw up your warranty?
> 
> Thanks!



From What I have been told , at Sema, the injen intake had to be fine tuned to make actual horsepower. Alot of R&D went into that intake to make the power it does


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a Nismo CAI on my Altima. I've been pleased with it so far. The dealership said it would void my warranty, but I've passed my mileage so it didn't make much difference to me.


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> I have a Nismo CAI on my Altima. I've been pleased with it so far. The dealership said it would void my warranty, but I've passed my mileage so it didn't make much difference to me.


Paul Walsh Nissan on Eisenhower? The Jeff Smith Nissan in Warner Robins told me the same thing that if I put one on it would void my warranty. But, they have to prove it was the cause.....always take it off and put the factory crap back on and take it down. What kills me is that Nissan sells the Nismo! Also, all these aftermarket reputable  products are fuly tested and warrantied. I am not worried. I went ahead and put the Injen on my Maxima and can tell a difference when I take off. Boy you can hear it also! I will see for sure on my trip to Florida over Christmas.....thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah, I got mine from walsh. I have a good friend that works in parts, so he hooks me up for cheap. I kept all my factory stuff so if I do have any problems I can just put it back on.


----------



## Whitestunna (Dec 1, 2005)

so the injen one is good, where did you order i from i was looking on the stillen website too, i need one soon.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Try www.redlinemax.com


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

Whitestunna said:


> so the injen one is good, where did you order i from i was looking on the stillen website too, i need one soon.


They also sell them on Ebay of course. But, here are some websites: 
http://store.speedaction.net/air-in...source=bizrate&p=1114&l=2&utm_medium=shop&c=7

The injen is a little cheaper than the AEM. AEM is suppose to be really good also, the pipes are also big.


----------



## Whitestunna (Dec 1, 2005)

Luvmy04Maxie said:


> They also sell them on Ebay of course. But, here are some websites:
> http://store.speedaction.net/air-in...source=bizrate&p=1114&l=2&utm_medium=shop&c=7
> 
> The injen is a little cheaper than the AEM. AEM is suppose to be really good also, the pipes are also big.




hey just wondering if you might have any pics of your intake. The redline site is probably the cheapest too for everything.


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

Whitestunna said:


> hey just wondering if you might have any pics of your intake. The redline site is probably the cheapest too for everything.


No, I haven't taken any photos yet. Oh, by the way, you have to take the tire off and the lthe fender to get to the filter....also when you install it...the instructions say the bumper. That is the only disadvantage to this! Every 9000 miles they suggest that you take it off and clean it with air filter cleaner. And at 30,000 miles replace it.


----------



## Whitestunna (Dec 1, 2005)

I knew there was going to be some big ordeal with this intake, i was looking at it and i was wondering if it was going to be easy or not. Well thanks man i will hopefully get something soon. Were you looking at any exhausts??


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

Whitestunna said:


> I knew there was going to be some big ordeal with this intake, i was looking at it and i was wondering if it was going to be easy or not. Well thanks man i will hopefully get something soon. Were you looking at any exhausts??


Your welcome. And its lady....not man. :jawdrop: Yep, my dad didn't have any boy's so he had a Tom Boy instead. Thank goodness because I learned a lot from my Pop and no mechanic will screw this women over.....I am looking into underdrive pulley's next. Or a Y-pipe.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Intake installation is relatively straightforward. I can't speak specifically for the 6th gens as I've never worked on one of those, though. Headers or the lesser upgrade (y-pipe) probably makes sense next, though.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Word on the street is that Cattman is working on headers for the 6th Gen still... although it seems that y-pipes are a pretty decent mod for this car. Depends on what you're looking to accomplish of course. 

I know of a 6th Gen over on maxima.org with intake/y-pipe/cat-back who put down 222 whp and 220 tq (before AF tuning with SAFCII) and 231 whp and 228 tq (after tuning).


----------

